# Anyone ever regret buying a SVS PB-12NSD ?



## E-A-G-L-E-S

To those of you who have auditioned and or owned an SVS PB12-NSD, did anyone ever regret their choice? As in, they ended up going bigger to find what they were looking for? 
(for say 2500 cu ft spaces or less)


----------



## drdoan

I loved mine when I had it but, what I would always suggest is to get the biggest sub you can afford, or the biggest two subs you can afford. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

I have owned both a PB10-NSD and a PB12-NSD (the older, BASH-equipped models). Both subs were awesome performers for the money. The only reason I eventually sold my PB12 was because I needed a bit more oomph in my newly-finished, laminate-over-concrete, ~3,375 cu.ft. basement HT room.

But I don't ever regret having owned either SVS sub.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ive got a 3,800 cu ft space and Ive got a single PB13U and another sub thats very close in frequency response with lower db output and I could not be happier. I have a friend who has the PB10 NSD and its been awesome for him.


----------



## JBrax

No regrets here on the brief relationship I've had with my pb12-nsd. I'm one happy camper.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> To those of you who have auditioned and or owned an SVS PB12-NSD, did anyone ever regret their choice?


Judging by their conspicuous absence on eBay, I’d say “virtually no one.” 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

Well, at 2:00am I ordered my PB12-NSD.


----------



## ALMFamily

I am certain you will not regret your purchase.

When I was looking for subs, the final piece that pushed me to an SVS sub was the fact that I could not find any used ones for sale whereas I could find many of the main competitors subs for sale. Once you buy it, you won't want to part with it! :bigsmile:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

I am hoping it is noticeably superior in my 2100 cu ft current space to the20-30PCi I had in the past in my old ~3500 cu ft space.


----------



## DESCypher

I JUST received my two SVS PB12-NSD's an hour ago! I can't wait till my HT is done to enjoy them.


----------



## swingin

I never regret the PB-12 nsd, but i do regret buying the new PC-13 Ultra, with new digital amp. I have two PC-13 Ultras, the new digital amp has a lot of wasted volume, it goes from -100 to 0, i have to set mine to "0" which is the highest it goes with no extra room for gain, and at minus anything more than a 10, its almost inaudible, unlike the older analog amp which i have plenty of spare volume. This to me, is not an improvement but more of a waste. I wish they would have added volume to the plus side of the amp. I was also told by SVS that the new amp only puts out 1.5db more than the older 750watt amp, I'm not hearing it.. Buyer beware on this new model.. Sorry SVS but i must tell it like it is..


----------



## tonyvdb

sounds to me like you dont have the PB3u set up correctly in your receivers settings. what is the level setting on the sub in the receiver set at?


----------



## swingin

Believe me i have every piece of equipment set just right, i'm no rookie at this stuff. I'm constantly adjusting the sub volume on the receiver to match the music i listen to at any given time. Like i said i have both old and new, the old puts the new to shame..

The new digital sub is set to 0, while the analog is set to the 1 O'clock position with plenty more volume available, unlike the new..


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

DESCypher said:


> I JUST received my two SVS PB12-NSD's an hour ago! I can't wait till my HT is done to enjoy them.


Nice! Yea, I'm excited as well for my single.


----------



## JBrax

swingin said:


> Believe me i have every piece of equipment set just right, i'm no rookie at this stuff. I'm constantly adjusting the sub volume on the receiver to match the music i listen to at any given time. Like i said i have both old and new, the old puts the new to shame..
> 
> The new digital sub is set to 0, while the analog is set to the 1 O'clock position with plenty more volume available, unlike the new..


I think you should sell it and get one your happy with. I for one don't think you'll have any trouble unloading it. For some reason you can't ever find used ones? Hmmmm?


----------



## DESCypher

LOL I was getting into a little buyers remorse when I first listened to the sub with some music. BECAUSE the system wasn't tuned in right. I later on played with my receiver a little more, listen to a different source (even radio) and noticed difference in the base. That's when I got a bigger smile on my face because I knew with the system tuned just right, watching some movies and testing this thing out I'm going to be a happy camper. And BTW that's just ONE of the sub. The second one is still in the box. Man I wish my HT room was finished.

So to answer the question again. I have no regret and don't think I will either. I can always go bigger when I get the money to upgrade which I'm sure I will at some point.


----------



## swingin

JBrax said:


> I think you should sell it and get one your happy with. I for one don't think you'll have any trouble unloading it. For some reason you can't ever find used ones? Mmm?


I would be more than happy to trade the "amp" with someone that has the older model BASH amp, + a bit of cash. SVSound doesn't have any analog amps for trade or sale. Don't get me wrong, I love my SVS subs, all three of em. With the digital amp your a bit more limited on some of the settings, for instance, I have my crossover set to 50Hz on the receiver and I like to set the sub crossover to about 53Hz, the digital amps have preset crossover points whereas the analog gives you the option to fine tune it by 1Hz at a time if that's what you like, and I do. Phase also. I'm in no way bashing SVS subs, they are fantastic subs, and great quality ta boot, my house rocks :hsd:, I would not hesitate at all to recommend them to anyone. The PB-12NSD is a great center channel addition for movies also. That was my first purchase and I love it. They told me before I bought the PB12 that what I had to begin with was a boom box, man were they ever right on that, I had no clue as to what a real sub sounded like till I got the PB12. Another thing, I think I was blessed with the golden ears so I can detect very fine details in sound, its great, and its a pain at the same time if ya know what I mean. 

And yes, I did detect the sarcasm :clap:


----------



## JBrax

swingin said:


> I would be more than happy to trade the "amp" with someone that has the older model BASH amp, + a bit of cash. SVSound doesn't have any analog amps for trade or sale. Don't get me wrong, I love my SVS subs, all three of em. With the digital amp your a bit more limited on some of the settings, for instance, I have my crossover set to 50Hz on the receiver and I like to set the sub crossover to about 53Hz, the digital amps have preset crossover points whereas the analog gives you the option to fine tune it by 1Hz at a time if that's what you like, and I do. Phase also. I'm in no way bashing SVS subs, they are fantastic subs, and great quality ta boot, my house rocks :hsd:, I would not hesitate at all to recommend them to anyone. The PB-12NSD is a great center channel addition for movies also. That was my first purchase and I love it. They told me before I bought the PB12 that what I had to begin with was a boom box, man were they ever right on that, I had no clue as to what a real sub sounded like till I got the PB12. Another thing, I think I was blessed with the golden ears so I can detect very fine details in sound, its great, and its a pain at the same time if ya know what I mean.
> 
> And yes, I did detect the sarcasm :clap:


You got me. That was very good natured sarcasm but yes sarcasm nonetheless. I have the pb12-nsd and really would like to get another one. I only have 2 listening positions so the 1 is good for now but soon when I have a true dedicated theater I'm going to do it right.


----------



## swingin

JBrax said:


> You got me. That was very good natured sarcasm but yes sarcasm nonetheless. I have the pb12-nsd and really would like to get another one. I only have 2 listening positions so the 1 is good for now but soon when I have a true dedicated theater I'm going to do it right.


lol, not a problem. I enjoy hearing from all sides of the spectrum weather it be good or bad. Thanks..


----------



## Vader

swingin said:


> I have two PC-13 Ultras, the new digital amp has a lot of wasted volume, it goes from -100 to 0, i have to set mine to "0" which is the highest it goes with no extra room for gain, and at minus anything more than a 10, its almost inaudible, unlike the older analog amp which i have plenty of spare volume.


This does have my curiosity up, as I am also the owner of dual PC13U cylinders (Sledge amp on both). My AVR LFE trim is set to +2dB, and I never changed the sub gain from the factory default of -20. Granted, I do not listen at reference, but my settings have dislodged books (among other things...:devil from across the room, which is hardly what I would call "inaudible." If I were to max out the Sledge to 0 my house would be so much rubble...?!? As with those who say that the PC13U can be made to chuff easily (define "easy" - I have no issue with peaks around 110dB, and the subs are nowhere near breaking a sweat), I have to ask, exactly what are these subs with the problems being subjected to?:dontknow:

Nice equipment list, BTW...


----------



## swingin

Vader said:


> This does have my curiosity up, as I am also the owner of dual PC13U cylinders (Sledge amp on both). My AVR LFE trim is set to +2dB, and I never changed the sub gain from the factory default of -20. Granted, I do not listen at reference, but my settings have dislodged books (among other things...:devil from across the room, which is hardly what I would call "inaudible." If I were to max out the Sledge to 0 my house would be so much rubble...?!? As with those who say that the PC13U chuffs easily (define "easy" - I have no issue with peaks around 110dB, and the subs are nowhere near breaking a sweat), I have to ask, exactly what are these subs with the problems being subjected to?:dontknow:


OK, I just did a test with the sledge amp, first my pioneer elite volume goes from -80 to +12, i put the sledge amp to -20 and turned my AVR up to "0" :blink: with the AVR set to +2 on the sub output, i'm listening to frequency on the siriusXM station through dish nt wrk. I came up with 71db at 6ft. Turned the sledge amp to "0" and did the test again, i got 88db, i also got 88db from the bash amp at 6ft with the dial set at one notch past the halfway point, so i have plenty of extra volume on the bash amp, yet with the sledge amp, its maxed out, and at 0 on the volume on the reciever, id be rocking the block and then some. I just got through testing polarity on both subs, they are correct. I do not own a laptop for calibrating peaks and nulls. I do use a sound level meter along with the pioneer advanced MCACC. So what im saying is the bash amp 750watts blows away the sledge amp with 1000watts. This just dont sound right to me..?


----------



## OZZIERP

Is it possible you have a bad amp and have you placed a call to SVS ?


----------



## Vader

swingin said:


> OK, I just did a test with the sledge amp, first my pioneer elite volume goes from -80 to +12, i put the sledge amp to -20 and turned my AVR up to "0" :blink: with the AVR set to +2 on the sub output, i'm listening to frequency on the siriusXM station through dish nt wrk. I came up with 71db at 6ft. Turned the sledge amp to "0" and did the test again, i got 88db, i also got 88db from the bash amp at 6ft with the dial set at one notch past the halfway point, so i have plenty of extra volume on the bash amp, yet with the sledge amp, its maxed out, and at 0 on the volume on the reciever, id be rocking the block and then some. I just got through testing polarity on both subs, they are correct. I do not own a laptop for calibrating peaks and nulls. I do use a sound level meter along with the pioneer advanced MCACC. So what im saying is the bash amp 750watts blows away the sledge amp with 1000watts. This just dont sound right to me..?


I concur, something's wrong. If the "sweet spot" is indeed sitting in a null, remember that there is only so much MCACC can do. One idea is to try a "sub crawl" for just the Sledge, or even switching the subs and see if that changes anything. My equipment is currently down for "renovation," but I can tell you that my duals (I have not evaluated them separately yet) calibrate to 70dB with MV at 0dB (at 13ft, AVR trim at +2, sub gain at -20), and the max yield from either one alone would be 64dB (same settings.) Keep in mind, that is with pink noise from a calibration disc (DVE). Actual content is considerably louder: I get LFE peaks from WotW exceeding 100dB with MV at -12dB. The fact that you are getting comparable numbers using actual content in itself suggests something is off. Once I get everything back up, I will do further testing (one reason for the "renovation" is that I am going to play with sub positioning.)

The 1.5dB (Sledge) advantage that SVS claimed is about right, theoretically speaking, but from what you are saying the Bash will outgun the Sledge, and by fair margain? This is literally the first I have heard about the Sledge amp not delivering in the two (or so) years it has been in circulation. SVS said that they would contact you immediately to get this resolved, have they done so?


----------



## swingin

Thats exactly what i did first was switch the two subs, i got no difference from that, and yes we are in contact at this very moment. May i ask what the AVR trim is for, as it sits now the only speakers that have any trim are the two sides at -5, and the SBL & SBR are set to +2, i have no way to set trim on the subs that i know of. Also i have no calibration disk, last night i was using the 40-49Hz test tone that i found on this site. No laptop either. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Vader

swingin said:


> Thats exactly what i did first was switch the two subs, i got no difference from that, and yes we are in contact at this very moment. May i ask what the AVR trim is for, as it sits now the only speakers that have any trim are the two sides at -5, and the SBL & SBR are set to +2, i have no way to set trim on the subs that i know of.


The trim settings I am referring to are for manual speaker SPL level setup (page 92 in your user manual). After looking at your AVR (nice piece!), however, it it a non-issue: I presume that you are simply splitting the LFE from the single pre-out, and feeding both subs as one (the LFE trim would apply to both subs equally)? Please let us know what SVS says, and I will post the results of my testing when I can get it done (in the next couple of weeks, I hope). Good luck!


----------



## swingin

It seems from your posted review that you are still having some issues with the new Sledge 1000W amp. I'm confident we can get your system to a great place, where both subs are performing optimally. There are some challenges because the two amps have such a different gain profile and input sensitivity, but we can overcome that. 



Do you have an SPL meter? It will come in handy for some set-up and calibration steps. 



The first thing I'd like to rule out is that the two subwoofers are not opposite polarity (which is a distinct possibility given the vintage and amp differences). Here are the steps to check:



· Place them side-by-side.

· Set the phase on both subwoofers to 0 degrees.

· Individually send each subwoofer the AVR subwoofer test tone, and adjust the volume/gain on each subwoofer until it is playing 75 dB (C/Slow on the meter) from a distance of about 2 meters (about 6 feet away).

· Then turn-on both subwoofers and play the test tone through both subwoofers at the same time. The SPL meter should increase by +6 dB to 81 dB, indicating the two subwoofers are wired with the same polarity. 

· If the SPL meter drops drastically (like down to 62-63 dB), that means the subwoofers are reverse polarity. If that is the case, please let me know - the wiring on one of the subwoofers will have to be reversed to fully correct the problem. Just setting the phase on one subwoofer to 180 degrees is not a complete fix. 



After you have determined the subs are the same polarity (or fixed the problem if they were reversed), please take the following steps to optimize each subwoofer in your system. I'm assuming they are both running off the same AVR sub-out jack, and are therefore both subject to the same AVR subwoofer channel level setting. That is really the root of the problem, and hopefully we can overcome this.



1. Place each subwoofer in the room in its normal location.

2. Manually play the AVR test tones for all speaker channels and adjust them all to 75 dB (C/slow).

3. Shut off the BASH subwoofer.

4. Turn on the Sledge subwoofer and set the Sledge gain/volume to 0 dB. Make sure the phase is still set to 0 degrees.

5. Set the AVR subwoofer channel level to +5. Leave it at +5 for steps 6-10. 

6. Play the AVR subwoofer test tone through the Sledge subwoofer and measure the SPL on C/Slow. Make note of this SPL value. 

7. Shut off the Sledge subwoofer.

8. Turn on the BASH subwoofer. Make sure the phase is still set to 0 degrees.

9. Play the AVR subwoofer test tone through the BASH subwoofer and adjust the gain/volume until the SPL is exactly the same as noted in step 6.

10. Turn on both subwoofers and then play the AVR subwoofer test tone with both subs running. 

11. Now adjust the subwoofer channel level downward until the combined SPL is about 75 dB (C/Slow). 

12. If you like running the subwoofer channel 'hotter' than the speakers, then adjust the subwoofer channel level so the combined SPL is more like 78-80 dB (that's about 3-5 dB hot).


----------



## swingin

Thanks for this update. OK - without touching anything (since the subs are now level matched), play your most demanding source material (say a Blu-ray action or sci-fi DVD) at master volume 0 on the AVR. Independently measure the SPL peaks from both subwoofers. Make sure both subs are in the same location (I'm assuming they still are since you did the polarity test which requires colocation). Let me know what the SPL peaks are from each subwoofer (same calibration level, same location, same master volume setting). Then I'll have you do another step after that with the BASH amp. Thanks Don!


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks for posting that - saved to favorites for if/when that day arrives for me! :bigsmile:


----------



## swingin

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for posting that - saved to favorites for if/when that day arrives for me! :bigsmile:


No problem, its also saved to my favorites, and i will post all that we do from here on out.


----------



## swingin

I talked to Ed from SVSound on the phone, we ran through a bunch of settings, test tones volume levels and Monsters Inc, Ed came to the conclusion that the sledge amp was putting out about 6db lower than that of my bash amp, so in other words the sledge amp was bad and hes replacing it. I wish I had done this long ago when I was not happy with the performance of the new 1000watt amp. A big thank you to Ed and the team at SVSound, and an apology from me for anything bad I might have said about the crew, or the quality of there products. THANK YOU SVSound... USA all the way!!!!


----------



## Vader

swingin said:


> I talked to Ed from SVSound on the phone, we ran through a bunch of settings, test tones volume levels and Monsters Inc, Ed came to the conclusion that the sledge amp was putting out about 6db lower than that of my bash amp, so in other words the sledge amp was bad and hes replacing it. I wish I had done this long ago when I was not happy with the performance of the new 1000watt amp. A big thank you to Ed and the team at SVSound, and an apology from me for anything bad I might have said about the crew, or the quality of there products. THANK YOU SVSound... USA all the way!!!!


Congrats, Don! glad you got it sorted out and that SVS is taking care of you (and it's always nice to see another cylinder owner around here )


----------



## ALMFamily

Glad to hear you got everything straightened around - now it is time for some :hsd:!!


----------



## swingin

Thanks, I love the cylinders, they give me more room for BIG SPEAKERS, lol. Now i cant wait to hear the difference in a good 1000watt amp. Even with the lower power output the house still rocked. I learned early, after i lost a few pictures off the walls that I had to secure them with screws, and i also glued felt and foam padding behind every picture and mirror in the house for the bounce factor. A good tip for the cylinder subs, they package the subs with a good piece of sturdy foam that the wife and i made our own sub isolators by cutting the foam a couple inchs wider than the sub, cut about an 8" circle in the middle and glued a piece of 1/2" plywood to the top, works like a charm and really makes a difference in the sound. Give it a try if you saved your foam.


----------



## Vader

swingin said:


> ... secure them with screws, and i also glued felt and foam padding behind every picture and mirror in the house for the bounce factor.


Been there, done that, got the t-shirt... I love this hobby!


----------



## KalaniP

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Well, at 2:00am I ordered my PB12-NSD.


Welcome to the club! 

When does your new baby arrive?

I look forward to reading about your impressions. :T

:hsd:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

swingin said:


> I talked to Ed from SVSound on the phone, we ran through a bunch of settings, test tones volume levels and Monsters Inc, Ed came to the conclusion that the sledge amp was putting out about 6db lower than that of my bash amp, so in other words the sledge amp was bad and hes replacing it. I wish I had done this long ago when I was not happy with the performance of the new 1000watt amp. A big thank you to Ed and the team at SVSound, and an apology from me for anything bad I might have said about the crew, or the quality of there products. THANK YOU SVSound... USA all the way!!!!


Good to hear!


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

KalaniP said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> When does your new baby arrive?
> 
> I look forward to reading about your impressions. :T
> 
> :hsd:


Tomorrow!! :clap:


----------



## ulalazavod

:T


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

I was very close to being *so* disappointed. The first few songs were completely lackluster. Then, 
Something must have needed warming up.
Now, of course my battery in my SPL meter died since the last time I used it, so no measurements yet.
I will be posting pics this evening and some numbers.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

The 5lb grille ontop of the PB12-NSD, which isnext to oneof my old Infinity 8's.


----------



## swingin

Your going to love it, congrats!! One tip, don't put the legs on and try to slide it across the carpet like i did, it left a couple black streaks on the white Berber carpet, lol.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

swingin said:


> Your going to love it, congrats!! One tip, don't put the legs on and try to slide it across the carpet like i did, it left a couple black streaks on the white Berber carpet, lol.


Ouch, haha....nope, no damage in shipping or postioning in home. 
Waiting for my neighbor to go to the bar to fire it back up and take some measurements.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

I knew it would happen......and it did. I feel like I'm 18 again with my JL's in my old Buick Century, haha.
I had to see how it would do with some 90's hip-hop, wwwoooooowww. 

Measurements tomorrow, too much fun tonight.

My buddy recc'd a new song called "Rack City" (we both hate it) but if you want to hear some overprocessed I'm guessing 30Hz bass, man.....


----------



## swingin

Your officially hooked, once you buy one, you can never have enough. Im proof, so far I have three, and I still want another..


----------



## swingin

Vader said:


> Congrats, Don! glad you got it sorted out and that SVS is taking care of you (and it's always nice to see another cylinder owner around here )


Actually its not sorted out as of yet. They did send me a new sledge amp but the results were the same on that one too. The 750watt bash is still putting out two to three times the power of the 1000watt sledge amp. Ed is going to see if his team can download a flash file to the amp to see if he can bump up the power output. If that doesn't work then we don't know what else to do. :hissyfit: I sure hope it all turns out well, :huh:


----------



## Vader

swingin said:


> Actually its not sorted out as of yet. They did send me a new sledge amp but the results were the same on that one too. The 750watt bash is still putting out two to three times the power of the 1000watt sledge amp. Ed is going to see if his team can download a flash file to the amp to see if he can bump up the power output. If that doesn't work then we don't know what else to do. :hissyfit: I sure hope it all turns out well, :huh:


That's very interesting. If the new amp is showing the same discrepancy as well, then there may actually be a) a batch problem, or b) a design problem. SVS has always been extremely thorough when researching and reproducing problems in-house, so I would assume that they would have compared the Bash and the Sledge on the bench by now. If there is a design problem, that would definitely show it. Hopefully, Ed will chime in...


----------



## SVSandKlipschFan

swingin said:


> Actually its not sorted out as of yet. They did send me a new sledge amp but the results were the same on that one too. The 750watt bash is still putting out two to three times the power of the 1000watt sledge amp.....



I suspect it's already been checked (on original and repl), but the Sledge "Input Level" toggle switch is set to the "Normal" (down) position? (not 'high level' position) If it is set to Normal I wonder what's the chance the states could be swapped? (grasping at straws I guess)

I know some have mentioned before having to increase the gain level on the sledge amps (ships at -20, some going to -10 or more) which Ed has explained before (logarithmic scale, Input Sensitivity differences, etc). Still hard to get used to for those that ran the Bash amp at 9-10 o'clock. But your case really sounds worse than normal and after the 2nd one the same, will make some wonder about current stock.
I can't recall anyone else comparing levels/gain settings of Bash 750w vs Sledge 1K though. (To see how far off yours are from what others have seen in the past.) IIRC the gain of earlier sledges may have been different than later ones (done to reduce the 'white noise'/noise floor level I think) - but that change was done I thought last year. (Unless it was revised again.) Ed may correct me on that and I'd welcome his comments.

Ricci's tests of the Sledge PB13U looked very good, although the sledge seems to clamp down a bit more (at max output) under 20Hz than the bash did IIRC - better limiter/driver protection I guess. (Which is a plus IMHO)

Last year I had my PB13 Ultra Bash amp fail, thankfully still had a few months of warranty left. I'm happy with the Sledge 1000 replacement (great service by SVS). I like sub levels very hot but the ultra is practically loafing in this small (appx 12x10x8) room. I ran the bash at 10 o'clock, on the Sledge it's at -17. (1 port plugged (16hz tune), Yam A2000 AVR Sub level at 0. Some think the Yamaha AVRs like mine have lower sub out V than some other brands and earlier Yamaha models, IIRC 1V vs 2V?.) 
*FYI* - I've since removed the Y-Adapter on the sub inputs and just bumped up the Sledge gain a couple dB (to -15) instead.

BTW - just to avoid any confusion, my Yam A2000 levels are NOT calibrated to have Ref at Master Volume 0 (like Audyssey does) - the Yam's test tones are VERY low volume, nothing like other AVR's I've had - on the Pio 1020 in that room trim levels were -6 to -7. I set the A2000's levels to my taste (not using a meter although I have two - RS analog and digital). All A2K speaker level trims are at 0. 
I didn't want to get sidetracked on that subject (AVRs, Ref levels, etc) but just a FYI. 
Again Sub is VERY Hot in this small room (just as I like it) and I very rarely run A2000 at more than -25 MV but still very Visceral impact. For instance Dark Knight @-27 is plenty in this setup/small sealed room. (And as I said the Ultra is relatively loafing in this small sealed room, but wife still thinks I'm damaging the house.) 
One of these days I may drag the 50+lb Onkyo 3007 (knock on wood HDMI board still OK, but rarely used) into that room to try (w/o any Y adapter of course), but overall I like the A2K better. (Got it cheap from someone that didn't like onscreen Vol setting cant be disabled, he bought a 2010 model that can turn that off)

I rarely post here (as you can see from count) but wondered about his sledge amp level switch setting (although I suspect that was already checked) and as usual I got too verbose...


----------



## Vader

SVSandKlipschFan said:


> I ran the bash at 10 o'clock, on the Sledge it's at -17. (1 port plugged (16hz tune), Yam A2000 AVR Sub level at 0, Y-adapter on sub inputs. Some think the Yam avr has lower sub out V than some other brands, don't know if that's true.)


Just for reference, I ran my Bash amps on my 20-39 PC+ cylinders (the precursors to the Ultras) at around 10:45, and the sledge amps are both at -15. Audyssey set the Denon trim to -5, and obviously that's at reference (actually, Audyssey calibrated my setup to 70dB, as opposed to 75dB...?). The sub's trim is calibrated to 81 dB using SD-DVE (the LFE tone is 10dB hot on SD-DVE, so 70dB for the satellites and 80db for the sub is basically flat). This is really weird, as I have headroom to spare, and that is in a 3200 ft^3 room...


----------



## swingin

Alright, been talking with Ed trying everything in the book with no success. His electrical engineer told me to hook up both sub wires to one sub at a time, as in right and left, check the SPL to see if i got an increase in output, well i did, about 6 to 8db bump. So, problem solved, i have a low power output from the sub jack. 

So i just ordered a Onkyo TX-NR709 7.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver, i sure hope i don't regret this purchase..

Thanks to everybody involved in my mess..


----------



## bambino

I do not own an SVS product but at the same time couldn't see how somone could be unhappy with there purchase. They have an exellent reputation and build some quality equipment.:T


----------



## Vader

swingin said:


> Alright, been talking with Ed trying everything in the book with no success. His electrical engineer told me to hook up both sub wires to one sub at a time, as in right and left, check the SPL to see if i got an increase in output, well i did, about 6 to 8db bump. So, problem solved, i have a low power output from the sub jack.
> 
> So i just ordered a Onkyo TX-NR709 7.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver, i sure hope i don't regret this purchase..
> 
> Thanks to everybody involved in my mess..



Glad that worked, but I'm still kinda confused about one thing: You tried both the Bash and the Sledge off of the same feed, right (I'm assuming that, by "low power output," you are referring to the sub output from the AVR)? Why would the problem not show up on the Bash? Or, am I completely misunderstanding the situation? Anyway, glad you got it sorted...


----------



## swingin

Vader said:


> Glad that worked, but I'm still kinda confused about one thing: You tried both the Bash and the Sledge off of the same feed, right (I'm assuming that, by "low power output," you are referring to the sub output from the AVR)? Why would the problem not show up on the Bash? Or, am I completely misunderstanding the situation? Anyway, glad you got it sorted...


I did also get more db from the bash amp when running the two cables to it. Yes it is on the sub AVR output jack. Thanks..


----------

